# Mushroom Compost



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

I just added a pile of the mushroom compost from Monterey in Madisonville. First time for me .
I tilled it in and it looks like its going to rain tonight.
I did a search and see many people say its "hot"
Are they referring to the temp in the compost or that its chemically hot?
How long should I wait before I plant my veggies? Ill be planting some seeds some seedlings and some larger plants. Maters, taters and peppers mostly.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Chemically hot for sure... how many yards or scoops did you put on how big of a area??? Most people put 1 of their scoops to approximately 5000 sq ft of garden. Next time I would use it to side dress rows and plants instead of whole area because now your weed growth will be increased..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually the mushroom compost is fairly sterile, so not many weeds. It is definitely hot. About a month ago I put 5 yds on about 1000 sf of garden. Planted today. It has already gone through its heat and was fine.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i would give it a couple of weeks after i got it mixed in with regular garden soil. Never had a weed problem with it, i am just getting mine a yard at a time from a place in deer park area at $39.00 yd. Anyone know of better/cheaper place to get it on near N side of houston.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I mixed in 2 yards before I planted
my Fall garden last year. Let it sit 2 weeks and did just fine. No extra weed problems to speak off.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

When I say Hot .I was not talking about Heat (Temp)...My guess its got more Nitrogen in it than regular compost...You get too much and it will burn plants and or make them grow like crazy and produce little...


----------



## txsharkbait (Jun 25, 2004)

Cool.
My guess was around two weeks also.
Thanks yall


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

trout250 said:


> ..... Anyone know of better/cheaper place to get it on near N side of houston.


The very best compost to buy from a yard 2 yr old leaf mold compost from Natures Way Resource....off I 45 and 1488

The Harris county master gardeners turned me on to it... It has made my gardening so much easier....


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

First time I used mushroom compost my tomatoes were +8' tall and 2' over the cages.

I've also used leaf mold compost as well, but didn't quite have the same outcome.

Maybe this year I'll combine them...


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I use it and like it. I let beds rest a few weeks after tilling it in


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is good stuff. I would start by simply "side dressing" with a little of it in the row when planting. When you till it in, much of the organic matter in it gets "burned up" by the soil bacteria. I have made a habit of using compost as an early top treatment 6 weeks or more before planting and leaving on the surface. Your worms will do your work for you. Mulch over the top, and you have a great start.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

How much compost are you side dressing with? 1"? 2"?

What are you mulching with? (I'm regretting throwing away 27 bags of leaves a month or two back).



B-1 83 said:


> It is good stuff. I would start by simply "side dressing" with a little of it in the row when planting. When you till it in, much of the organic matter in it gets "burned up" by the soil bacteria. I have made a habit of using compost as an early top treatment 6 weeks or more before planting and leaving on the surface. Your worms will do your work for you. Mulch over the top, and you have a great start.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like mushroom compost but its short lived. JMO. I now raise birds & compost bird poop & like it better. It seems to keep on giving more & last a lot longer.
I just fill up buckets & poor it on top of my rows & till it in. 
I use it for a side dressing on certain plants at different intervals. Good stuff.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I like mushroom compost but its short lived. JMO. I now raise birds & compost bird poop & like it better. It seems to keep on giving more & last a lot longer.
> I just fill up buckets & poor it on top of my rows & till it in.
> I use it for a side dressing on certain plants at different intervals. Good stuff.


I'm thinking of making some type of quail poop spreader for my grass. I got lots of it. Just not sure of the design yet. Lots cheaper than 13-13-13


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> I'm thinking of making some type of quail poop spreader for my grass. I got lots of it. Just not sure of the design yet. Lots cheaper than 13-13-13


You'll have a pretty yard. WE used chicken poop here on our little 100 acres & got 600 rd bales that year. Banner year.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> You'll have a pretty yard. WE used chicken poop here on our little 100 acres & got 600 rd bales that year. Banner year.


Knew a guy that worked at a slaughter house and he sparyed cow blood on his coastal patch. It was always green. That was 20yrs ago. Not sure what they do with all the water/blood now?


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

chumy said:


> Knew a guy that worked at a slaughter house and he sparyed cow blood on his coastal patch. It was always green. That was 20yrs ago. Not sure what they do with all the water/blood now?


Package now and it's call blood meal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Mushroom Mulch*

Someone said that the mushroom mulch is very high in sodium and I should not apply it every year. Anyone heard this before?

The first year I put it in the garden, was phenomenal. The next was not as good. Just applied it again.

SSNJOHN


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SSNJOHN said:


> Someone said that the mushroom mulch is very high in sodium and I should not apply it every year. Anyone heard this before?
> 
> The first year I put it in the garden, was phenomenal. The next was not as good. Just applied it again.
> 
> SSNJOHN


 No sure about the sodium content but my Dad said potatoes DONT seem to like this stuff. Not sure exactly why.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in the minority that does not like it or use it, mainly because you don't know what is in it. 

I used it one time...and the results weren't as good as cow and worse, the stuff contained syringes, needles, and other used medical stuff. Decided that stuff wasn't for me. Maybe just a bad batch, but not willing to try again.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'm in the minority that does not like it or use it, mainly because you don't know what is in it.
> 
> I used it one time...and the results weren't as good as cow and worse, the stuff contained syringes, needles, and other used medical stuff. Decided that stuff wasn't for me. Maybe just a bad batch, but not willing to try again.


Dang Lark where did you get it? I've bought some from Monterrey Mushrooms.
I use chicken, quail poop thats aged now.


----------

